# Hilfe! khe barbados am 2009 oder eastern traildigger 2009??



## boncurry (23. November 2008)

hallo leute ich brauch eure Hilfe!,..
ich fahr normalerweise dirt bike 24 zoll,.. aber etz möcht ich was andres ausprobiern und wolt mal auf bmx umsteigen.
ich hab schon n bischen rumgehört und hab auch schon einige modelle gefunden die in meine jetzige preisklasse passen.
die is im moment ungefähr 350 euro.
ich hab mir gedacht vlt des eastern traildigger 2009 blos der rahmen is aus HiTen und auserdem wiegt des auch 13,2 kilo
andererseits hab ich noch des khe barbados am 2009 des mir schon gut gefällt und des wiegt auch nur 11.8 kg nur weis ich nich wie des sonst so is.
was ich noch gefunden hab is des eastern shovelhead blos des is zu teuer oder würde des einer von euch günstiger bekommen durch % usw?..
also schon mal danke im foraus für eure hilfe ,..
viele grüße 
felix


----------



## Omegar (23. November 2008)

Schau dir doch mal diese Bikes an. An denen wirst du ne menge spaß haben und dein Händler kann am Preis bestimmt noch was machen!

WeThePeople - Crysis (439 Eur)
United - Deluxe (429 Eur)
DK - Helio

Ansonsten würde ich mich mal nach Bikes von Fitbikes und Kinkbike umschauen...

Ich fahre nen KHE triple thread LT von 2007 und habe bei meinem Händler 350 anstatt 400 bezahlt. Der Rahmen ist echt Klasse (100% CrMo und super Verarbeitet) was man von dem Großteil der Anbauteile nicht behaupten kann. Lenker und Gabel sind zwar CrMo, aber totaler Schrott! Ich persönlich würde eher auf FIT, Kink oder WeThePeople setzen, da haste mehr von.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omegar (23. November 2008)

Ach ja: Versteif dich mal nicht so aufs Gewicht. Meins sollte laut KHE eigentlich 11,8 kg wiegen...... Nachdem ich ungefähr ca. 300 Eur für leichtere und bessere Teile reingesteckt habe, hab ichs gewogen. Rate mal.

11,8 kg

...Also wiegt das KHE im Originalzustand schätzungsweise 12,5 bis 12,8 Kg...


----------



## RISE (23. November 2008)

13kg lassen sich noch gut im Zaum halten.


----------



## bikeron (24. November 2008)

also ich würde auch mal bei den neuen fitbikes vorbeigucken...ich hab die nicht so genau angeuckt aber die sahen gut aus. ansonsten kann ich für die qualität von wethepeople mal werben. ich hab das addict 08 und wenn man die bremse und die pedale abmmacht wiegt es  auch soviel wie im katalog steht xD. ich hab dafür jetzt auch schon einiges hingeblättert und bin bei 11.8 mit pegs und grindguards. aber ich finde auch dass das gewicht nicht entscheidend ist. das verde vex von einem kumpel hat zum beispiel laut katalog ohne pegs 800 gramm mehr gewogen als in echt mit pegs...das rad könnte ich auch empfehlen also hat es ihm jedenfalls nicht viele probleme bereitet


----------



## Omegar (24. November 2008)

Ich denke auch, das das Gewicht nicht so wichtig ist. Die Qualität der Anbauteile und vor allem des Rahmens sollte klar im Vordergrund stehen! Was bringt einem nen super angebot mit theoretisch tollen Parts, wenns in Wahrheit nur schlecht verarbeiteter Schrott ist!


----------



## boncurry (24. November 2008)

hallo leute erstmal danke das ihr mir so schnell geantwortet hab,.. ich hab mir mal die bikes angeguggt und muss schon sagen die sind schon ganz gut blos find ich keinen deutschen internetversand der die räder bis auf des wethepeople auch anbietet^^. habt ihr da welche ? also von unity dk. fitbikes, usw..
ach ja ich hab mir des eastern shovelhead 2009 oder 2008 nochmal angeschaut und tendier langsam zu dem ....was haltet ihr von dem ?


----------



## l0st (24. November 2008)

die united räder gibts auch noch nich ..die 09er.

den rest findest du in meiner signatur, oder bei den anderen bekannten shops.


----------



## Omegar (24. November 2008)

du kanst5 auf jedeb Fall auch noch bei denen hier schauen:
flair BMX Berlin (muste mal bei google schauen)
bmx-mailorder.de bzw parano-garage.de
360shop.de

Kink und so wird von Allride vertrieben... da muste mal schauen. Die können dir auch sagen wo du die Bikes bekommst.

Ich fahre noch nen DHler und habe mich am Anfang auch sehr an den Firmen orientiert, die ich aus diversen Zeitschriften kannte (zumindest gehe ich mal davon aus, dass das bei dir nicht anders ist... wenn nicht, sorry) und denke jetzt darüber anders.

Hier in Berlin sieht man sehr wenige KHEs oder Easternbikes. Und irgendwie verstehe ich wieso... Die frimen die ausschließlich 20''er bauen sind einfach irgendwie toller. Klingt doof und ist meine Persönliche Meinung. (Eastern klammere ich da jetzt mal nen bißchen aus. Kenne ich nicht so gut, sagt mir aber auch nicht zu).

Mein kumpel fährt nen WeThePeople und ist voll und ganz zufrieden. Ich habe mir letztens nen Fit im Laden angeschaut und war begeistert. 
Das Subrosa Letum Street oder Dirt ist auch sehr schön und die neuen Bikes von Verde ebenso... 
Schau dich einfach mal ein bißchen um und frage mal tel. bei den Händlern nach, die können dir bestimmt weiterhelfen und dich beraten. Ich habe bis jetzt mit den leuten von Parano-Garage immer sehr nett telefoniert...


----------



## RISE (25. November 2008)

Mal zu Eastern: die bauen erst "seit kurzem" auch Mountainbikes und haben ihren schlechten Ruf wohl in erster Linie den Kompletträdern und dem Grim Reaper zu verdanken. Darüber kann man geteilter Meinung sein, mittlerweile hat sich der Grim Reaper aber wohl bewährt und die Kompletträder sind auch nicht schlecht, auch wenn ich sie optisch nicht immer gelungen finde (v.a. wegen der Cutouts). 
Mein einfacher Reaper hat jetzt 2 1/2 Jahre gehalten, ohne das es irgendwelche Probleme gab. Die Verarbeitung ist 1a, selbst der Lack hat nur minimale Kratzer und die Geometrie hat gestimmt. Hätt ich keine Lust auf ne minimal andere Geo gehabt, hätte der noch ewig gehalten.


----------



## Ein alter Mann (25. November 2008)

United sollten seit heute lieferbar sein. Habe auf jedenfall eins für einen Kunden bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aceface (25. November 2008)

sorry für offtopic,

REIS, mach ma Bikecheck!


----------



## RISE (25. November 2008)

Um gleich nochmal aufs Thema United zu kommen: die Kompletträder machen keinen schlechten Eindruck, aber irgendwie würde ich trotzdem erstmal auf Bewährtes zurückgreifen. Wenn sich zeigt, dass die Dinger gut sind und sich auch ne Zeit lang halten, könnte das was werden. 

@Aceface: Brauch erst noch Werkzeug von nem Freund...


----------



## boncurry (28. November 2008)

hallo leute danke nochmal für eure tipps und komentare,.. ,..nun da ich nochmal viele bmx durchgeguggt hab bin ich zu dem entschluss gekommen das ich mir entweder das khe barbados am 2009 oder das eastern shovelhead 2009 kauf,.. was von den beiden würdet ihr nehmen wenn ihr die wahl zwischen ihnen hättet ?,.. mfg


----------



## lennarth (28. November 2008)

khe


----------



## Stirni (28. November 2008)

eastern


----------



## boncurry (28. November 2008)

also zum klärn ich mein des barbados AM nich pro ,..
und was findet ihr an den von euch gewählten rädern einfach besser,..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (28. November 2008)

ein recht guter freund von mir hat auch mit bmx angefangen und sich das khe gekauft.das ist recht leicht,passt alles ganz gut an dem gerät.mal sehen was die zeit bringt.alternativ noch das 09er Felt Chasm,das hat einer hier.das find ich auch recht solide


----------



## boncurry (29. November 2008)

ja ich denke ich bleib bei einem von den beiden bmx dingern  und was findet ihr an dem eastern besser ?


----------



## Omegar (30. November 2008)

Das WeThePeople - Crysis wäre nach meiner Meinung die Beste Wahl. Damit wirst du definitiv richtig lange viel spaß mit haben ohne großartig was dazu kaufen zu müssen... Aber letztendlich musste dir eins holen was dir von der Größe her passt und womit du am zufriedensten mit den Parts bist... Geld reinstecken wird sich eh nicht vermeiden lassen, da nen BMX einfach was gutes ist!


----------

